# Beginner Limbs?



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a beginner as well and went with the SF premium limbs for my horizon. I have a 29" DL and went for a 24# set. The fit is good for the riser. I don't have much more to offer since I am so new to the sport. I went with the less expensive limbs because I will probably be swapping in a few months. Another less important reason for choosing that specific pair was because I didn't want white limbs, they are silver.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe the KAP T-Rex limbs are being replaced the SF Axiom limbs. Same limb, different name. If you have access to both, the only difference will be the logos on it


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

grassy -

In all honestly, you're not going to go to far wrong with any of those. The more I've been playing the the SF limbs, the better I'm liking them. Not sure about the Samick Candidate limbs, but their Privilege limbs are super.

Viper1 out.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Welcome to the sport! I wanted to say discilpline, but the bow will take care of that. LOL.
Any of the limbs should be fine, 24-26# mediums, find a supplier that seems willing to be helpful. Trust your gut. What the Viper said!
Butch


----------



## archerydude288 (Nov 10, 2008)

Our club members shoot both the Winstorm and the SF premium carbon. IMHO the SF limbs are better for the money. My draw length is 27 3/4 and a 25" riser with mediums is perfect. 26lb should be good to start, but if you're shooting with any sort of regularity you will probably outgrow them pretty quickly.


----------



## climbak (Feb 17, 2011)

I am also a newcomer to the sport and I picked up a pair of the SF Premium wood limbs at #38. They are working great so far and I have nothing bad to say about them, although I really don't have anything to compare them against.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

I think that if you're an average male, you can probably start with a bit more poundage than that. I'm slightly shorter, slightly younger and slightly heavier. I found that 30 lb limbs on the club bow were feeling rather wimpy, so I went to the shop and tried quite a few and ended up feeling that 36 was comfortable. A week later, going back to get some limbs, only 38's were available so I bought them. When all was tuned, I got around to weighing my bow and found it was 42lb and I'd been shooting it for months with no real trouble. It will depend on your natural physicality of course, but I'm no Schwarzenegger. You will gain some strength if you have to put in a bit of effort and 26lb isn't going to require much effort. If you stick with it, you'll ditch the beginner limbs quickly anyway. A slightly higher poundage will give you a bit longer with your initial investment. 
It's worth investigating. Just don't go too high. Control is far more important than poundage. 
I've seen far to many rangy kids who went and bought a 50lb longbow after watching "Lord of the Rings" throw it under their bed when dreams didn't meet reality. 
Mind you, I've also taunted some of them by handing them a 90lb compound....
Try at least 30lb limbs before you buy something.


----------



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. I’ve got my pro shop looking into the SF Axiom wood limbs. I’ve always suffered from being too macho, so this time I’m going to start out with the 26#ers. As long as nobody finds fault with the Axiom wood limbs, I’ll use them as starters. It will be nice to be underbowed for a change. 

I’d love to hear your recommendations for arrow rests, plungers, arrows, and bow strings as well. I plan on shooting this bow bare until later this summer when I have money for a good sight. My intent is to use it both bare and decked out in the future.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

grassypeak said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I’ve got my pro shop looking into the SF Axiom wood limbs. I’ve always suffered from being too macho, so this time I’m going to start out with the 26#ers. As long as nobody finds fault with the Axiom wood limbs, I’ll use them as starters. It will be nice to be underbowed for a change.
> 
> I’d love to hear your recommendations for arrow rests, plungers, arrows, and bow strings as well. I plan on shooting this bow bare until later this summer when I have money for a good sight. My intent is to use it both bare and decked out in the future.
> 
> ...


Hello Chris:

Most beginners are using the Shibuya plunger, at the shop where I shoot.
We have lots of recurve shooters (FITA mostly).

Very important to have a proper, custom recurve bowstring built for you,
so that you get excellent arrow nock fit. Nocks are not the same size,
and most times, I find that the store bought recurve strings are too large in diameter,
and this causes major problems with accuracy, on the lower poundage recurve bows.

The Hoyt Super Rest works just fine (plastic stick on arrow rest).

Again,
getting the proper stiffness for a recurve arrow is SUPER important,
especially for the lower poundage recurve bows. When the poundage is lower,
then the arrows get really picky about stiffness (too stiff or too weak makes a LARGE difference)
in the quality of your arrow grouping.

Send me a pm, when you purchase your limbs,
and I can run your specs (draw length and weight on the fingers)
through a computer program (OnTarget2) and give you some recommendations
for arrow length, arrow size (stiffness rating) fletching, etc.


----------



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Nuts&bolts,
You have a PM


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

My wife got a pair of SF Axiom low poundage limbs. They did the job but ............ we weren't impressed. 

If the price isn't much different I think you should go for Winstorms (though now discontinued, may be available a little cheaper) or cheap Samicks. 

I'm using the wood/glass Samick Visions at the moment and am quite happy with them. As indeed I was with the old Samick Universal carbons.

Many people have found the old SF GSF limbs good, I didn't, poorly tillered and I could wind up 26# Samicks to give the same poundage as the GSFs wound up. Nice to draw though.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

At the lower poundages, I've personally used KAP Winstorm and Samick Universals. I noticed that the Samick Universals seemed heavier than the poundage marked. 

I absolutely agree on the lower poundage - good form is critical in the formative stages.


----------



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I ended up ordering Win&Win/SF Premium Wood Limbs from Lancaster
- Weight: 26#
- Length: Medium
Hopefully they do the job, as I would like to find a low cost limb that I can ride up the poundage curve. I don't seem to have much luck on e-bay:sad:


----------

